# Video Cameras for Recording Passengers and Traffic.



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello there.

I’ve been wanting to obtain a cost-effective solution that would reliably record video & audio of traffic in front of my car as well as all five people inside my sedan. The images & audio it generates should be of high quality. The files it generates should be reasonably easy to manage, transfer to my computer and other devices, etc. And, naturally, it should be able to quickly start or stop recording on demand.

Are there cameras that can record and save an entire day’s worth of content? That could be roughly twelve hours at a time.

If necessary, I would be willing to purchase two separate devices—one for the passengers inside, the other for the traffic outside. It would be nice if there was one device that could record both simultaneously, though I’m not sure such a device exists.

What would you advise? Please recommend only products you have actually used yourself and had positive experiences with.

Thanks.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

FYI In general, cameras will use the entire microSD card memory, just format it correctly (don't use the Microsoft format for >32GB) if the camera doesn't. Usually FAT32 and currently max card to buy is around 256GB.
Impatiently waiting for the BlackVue DR750S-2CH-IR.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MasterDriver said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I've been wanting to obtain a cost-effective solution that would reliably record video & audio of traffic in front of my car as well as all five people inside my sedan. The images & audio it generates should be of high quality. The files it generates should be reasonably easy to manage, transfer to my computer and other devices, etc. And, naturally, it should be able to quickly start or stop recording on demand.
> 
> ...


Cobra 895D dual HD dashcam. 1080p quality for the front cam and 780p for rear. Relatively affordable. One downside is no night vision. Can snag one at Best Buy for around $170.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Vantrue n2pro is mine


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Cheapest BSS B1W $55 on amazon.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Happy with my Vantrue N2 Pro.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

I wound up trying out this dashcam.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20

I like it well enough, but the recording stops after about twenty minutes (after which the user has to press a button to record the next file). And I don't believe it accepts storage over 64GB. So it's a bit limited and inconvenient for drivers who really need complete coverage of their driving experience.

How do each of you use your own dashcams? Do they just record continuously until the card is full? Or do you need to manually start recording during each trip?

Do you find you need to have multiple storage cards on hand to replenish the camera during the day?...

Thanks for all the helpful replies.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

From the link you provided, your dashcam does have loop recording. You need to set it up to record in a loop so you don't have to manually hit record.
"Seamless Loop Recording overwrites the oldest footage with the newest upon filling a card to capacity."



MasterDriver said:


> How do each of you use your own dashcams?


My dashcam is on, regardless if driving RS or personal. It records on loop, and starts up whenever my ignition/standby is on.



MasterDriver said:


> Do you find you need to have multiple storage cards on hand to replenish the camera during the day?


I have only 1 card. I use a BlackVue dashcam, and can transfer video files from dashcam directly to my phone via WiFi.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

> Video Cameras for Recording Passengers and Traffic.


I am not giving out mints and I am certainly not giving out cameras to pax!


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, DocT. I'll turn on Loop recording.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

If you want a longer record you just need a larger memory card, the max your device can handle. Like DocT I have a BlackVue and you can purchase them with a 16, 32, 64 or 128 Gb SD card. Some dash cams can only use cards up to 64Gb, so you need to determine what works best for your cam. BlackVue is kind of proprietary in that it is hard to use anything other than their own SD card, but a few manufacturers produce cards that work. You may run into this issue with other cameras as well, so research what works with the camera you choose. Like it has been said, most cameras loop record, so whenever the card is full it just records over the oldest data. Again, the larger SD card you have will allow you more data and longer periods between record overs. I would hate to have 16Gb then have an issue with a PAX that was recorded over because the max the card can hold is 3 hours. Record rate will affect this (1080P, 720P or lower, the lower the resolution the more available space). Now as far as an accident, most cameras automatically freeze or lock a time frame during the impact, so you shouldn't have to worry about recording over that.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks, Reyes. I did contact VanTrue's support department and they confirmed the camera accepts SD cards up to 128GB. They recommend the Samsung EVO. I just ordered the 128GB Samsung EVO Select for the camera. In addition to the looping, I may also set the camera to record at a lower resolution (probably 720p, which is still high definition) so the card can store more hours of footage. And this camera also automatically protects footage it perceives as related to events such as accidents.

On a pleasant side note, VanTrue, in their email to me, said that if I wrote a positive review of the camera on Amazon's site, they would send me a free GPS mount. I don't really write reviews, but I like the camera enough. So why not do it for a little freebie, right? lol.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

MasterDriver said:


> < . . . >
> On a pleasant side note, VanTrue, in their email to me, said that if I wrote a positive review of the camera on Amazon's site, they would send me a free GPS mount. I don't really write reviews, but I like the camera enough. *So why not do it for a little freebie, right?* lol.


Because it is unethical and against Amazon's terms of service.

"Oct 24, 2016

Amazon recently updated its policies to prohibit incentivized reviews, including those posted in exchange for a free or discounted copy of the product.

We consider a review to be incentivized if you have influenced or can influence the review directly or indirectly, including by monitoring whether a review is written and providing or withholding any future benefit based on whether a review is written or the content of the review. Below are a few examples where a review is considered incentivized and is not permitted:

*You provide a free or discounted product, gift card, rebate, cash payment, or other compensation in exchange for the review.
*You provide or withhold free or discounted products or other benefits in the future based on whether the customer writes a review.
*You use a review service where reviewers' continued membership depends on writing reviews.
*You use a review service where you can rate customers based on their reviews.
*You use a review service where customers register their Amazon public profile so that you can monitor their reviews of your products.

Incentivizing customer reviews violates our policies and may violate the Federal Trade Commission Act. The following actions are generally allowed, provided you comply with the above restrictions:

*You may offer discounts that are generally available to all Amazon customers, such as Lightning Deals.
*You may give out free products at trade shows, conventions, or other similar venues where you are unable to monitor whether the recipients write a review or provide or withhold any benefits based on whether a review is written or the content of the review.

The above changes apply only to product categories other than books. We continue to allow the age-old practice of providing advance review copies of books."

https://sellercentral.amazon.com/fo...mazon-for-paid-reviews/216811/8&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## serlailai (Apr 4, 2018)

MasterDriver said:


> Thanks, Reyes. I did contact VanTrue's support department and they confirmed the camera accepts SD cards up to 128GB. They recommend the Samsung EVO. I just ordered the 128GB Samsung EVO Select for the camera. In addition to the looping, I may also set the camera to record at a lower resolution (probably 720p, which is still high definition) so the card can store more hours of footage. And this camera also automatically protects footage it perceives as related to events such as accidents.
> 
> On a pleasant side note, VanTrue, in their email to me, said that if I wrote a positive review of the camera on Amazon's site, they would send me a free GPS mount. I don't really write reviews, but I like the camera enough. So why not do it for a little freebie, right? lol.





Hugo said:


> Because it is unethical and against Amazon's terms of service.
> 
> "Oct 24, 2016
> 
> ...


Also, they should have a coupon you can add on amazon, that would give you a free gps mount, no review needed!

I have the Vantrue N2 Pro, I got the GPS mount with it, for free. It's a good camera, great in the day, has great vision in the cab at night (IR, good view angle). Night vision of the front isn't great- difficult to read license plates half the time. You would need a 128gb card to hold files for more than 8 hours, since they're big files.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

I had already obtained the camera from Amazon, serlailai, but I hadn’t noticed a coupon at that website. Hmm.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

+1 Vantrue N2 Pro and 128 GB of storage.
Best Cam out there at the moment. Waiting for a good 4K Cam, coming out soon.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> +1 Vantrue N2 Pro and 128 GB of storage.
> Best Cam out there at the moment. Waiting for a good 4K Cam, coming out soon.


Maybe best economical cam, definitely not the best on the market...


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

I have the Falcon 360. Front and back view. I use on loop. 

Only a 32GB card. If something questionable happens then I replace sd card with spares I keep.

The main reason I like it is that it fits over rear view mirror. Passengers don't even notice it.

I do have the standard "smile your on candid camera sign" only because I drive in multiple states for personal reasons and each state laws are different.

Sorry. Forgot to add. I'm planning on getting the BlackVue DR750S. Unless something better comes out.

Main reason. Records to cloud. If something happens and the camera is taken there is still video evidence.

I would love to have 2. One mounted upfront and one in back. Total 360 protection. They are $$$ so I'll have to think on that one.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Vantrue N2 Pro is $155 on Amazon with a promo code right now. I run this camera in both of my vehicles and they run flawlessly.

Check your local wiretapping laws (audio recordings) just in case you need to display signage. Video recording is wide open in all states. All cameras should have a setting to turn on/off the audio.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Limited Time deal:


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice price for N2 pro!


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

HazardousDescent said:


> FYI In general, cameras will use the entire microSD card memory, just format it correctly (don't use the Microsoft format for >32GB) if the camera doesn't. Usually FAT32 and currently max card to buy is around 256GB.
> Impatiently waiting for the BlackVue DR750S-2CH-IR.


I have the 650s version and it's beastin'.

That version must be killer


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

SurginGeneral said:


> I have the 650s version and it's beastin'.
> 
> That version must be killer


The DR750S kills the DR650S in front camera quality and front camera night time vision. The upgrade to the Sony Starvis front camera from the Sony CMOS is what makes the difference. Interior wise the 750S doesn't have the IR option yet, at least last I checked, so to me it's not worth the upgrade. I'm sure some people have thought about it, but from my understanding from BlackVue you can't upgrade your 650S to a 750S and keep the 650S interior camera. You'll have to buy the new package. Bummer, but it's probably for good reasons.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Limited Time deal:
> 
> View attachment 229536


Man I can't believe I missed out on this deal. In addition to the 50 dollar reduction in price for the day one of the promotions you could pick up with it for free is a 24 hour bluetooth version 4.2 speaker worth 50 bucks, or a 50 dollar snorkeling mask. I could have used either of those and I've been looking at this dashcam for a while now. I definitely would have snapped that deal up in a heartbeat.

And this is one of the reasons why I still don't have the camera because every once in a while the price goes down on a special deal, and I keep holding out for the discounted rate and miss it again, and again, and again.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

$106.99 now here on Newegg:

https://flash.newegg.com/Product/9S...plPOjhTGOm11pdpsAeIaAoYDEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Can't confirm it being the pro version, but looks good.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> $106.99 now here on Newegg:
> 
> https://flash.newegg.com/Product/9S...plPOjhTGOm11pdpsAeIaAoYDEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Can't confirm it being the pro version, but looks good.


It's not the PRO, the PRO has 1080P front and rear, that one has 1080P front but 720P rear. It will probably still do what you need it to, depending on the night vision ability for the interior cam. I'm not supporting the product, but if it's in your budget the choice is yours.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> $106.99 now here on Newegg:
> 
> https://flash.newegg.com/Product/9S...plPOjhTGOm11pdpsAeIaAoYDEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Can't confirm it being the pro version, but looks good.


Thanks but like ReyesMX6 pointed out above it's not the same. When I first checked out these two cameras there were some other issues with this camera that made it a no go for me, but I can't remember what they were anymore, just that I've previously ruled it out.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Thanks but like ReyesMX6 pointed out above it's not the same. When I first checked out these two cameras there were some other issues with this camera that made it a no go for me, but I can't remember what they were anymore, just that I've previously ruled it out.


No IR on the interior camera and only 720P


----------



## UberDave1 (May 17, 2018)

got a Vantrue N2 pro, make sure it is the "pro" the other one stinks. the pro is awesome, night vision, sound recordings are awesome.
the investment may save you from allegations and court battles. I record every ride, and it pauses after 1 minute, or 3 minutes of stopping, to save memory. a 32G card holds about 7 hours of record time, If you do a longer shift its a good idea to keep a second card handy. Its very easy to transfer recordings from your card to your computer, you may want to buy an external hard drive to store your recordings long term. The files are produced with the time and date stamp A, B to distinguish forward view versus internal cabin view.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Is there one smaller size than N2 pro, but also comes with 2CH lens?


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

Is there a decent, reasonably priced dual camera system that has a remote camera for the cab? I'd like to stay under $200


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Mini 0906 $129.99 on amazon; Viofo A129 $169.99 on Aliexpress!


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

estore009 said:


> Mini 0906 $129.99 on amazon; Viofo A129 $169.99 on Aliexpress!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

No issues with my Falcon Zero 360 recording in 5 min incriments so I can delete empty videos to save on backup hhd space.

Got mine on Groupon for $99


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> No issues with my Falcon Zero 360 recording in 5 min incriments so I can delete empty videos to save on backup hhd space.
> 
> Got mine on Groupon for $99


How well does it fit over the mirror?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Butterdog said:


> How well does it fit over the mirror?


It can seem bulky. If youre in a compact car it may be a burden.

Its clean and wide, so you get a great view of everything in the back and through the rear window.

The night vision isn't great and you wont be watching anyhing in 4k but its acceptable if you are trying to plea you innocence or report a crime .


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

henrygates said:


> View attachment 234927


I actually have one of those with all the accessories and a tripod. Still works great. I don't own a working VCR though.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> It can seem bulky. If youre in a compact car it may be a burden.
> 
> Its clean and wide, so you get a great view of everything in the back and through the rear window.
> 
> The night vision isn't great and you wont be watching anyhing in 4k but its acceptable if you are trying to plea you innocence or report a crime .


Thanks...just what I needed to know.


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

After going over my options I ordered an N2 PRO should be here tomorrow, only problem is the gps mount is not available right now.


----------

